# Franklin County Big un



## marknga (Nov 11, 2004)

I just got an email that my Dad got a good 10 pointer this morning in Franklin County. I hope that he got some pics so I can post them. He is going to have it mounted so it must be a good un cause he already has several mounted. Estimated live weight 170lbs. Good news indeed!

Mark


----------



## Eshad (Nov 12, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats to your dad!

Now, lets see some pic's of that bruiser...


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 12, 2004)

*I've seen monsters in Franklin*

Seen some good deer in the past.  Hope a couple walk my way this year!    Congratulations to your dad!


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 12, 2004)

*where in franklin*

 where did he shoot this deer. I am at the Broad River Bridge @ Hwy 29 I saw a good 10 yesterday morning but let him walk


----------



## Kodiakman (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats on the big un!  I can't wait to get back up and in the woods.


----------



## marknga (Nov 12, 2004)

He was hunting off Harrison Bridge Rd, on the fork of the river. It is a real swampy area, a beaver pond that is over flowing. Dad had seen his scrapes the last couple of weeks and the buck was dragging his horns thru the scrape so he knew that he was pretty good. Dad had been hunting him pretty hard for the last week or so. Yesterday morning he was there...............18" spread, brow tines about 6.5 inches, g-2's 9.5 and 10". He said it is a real pretty typical 10 pt. Should score in the 140's. 
I think it is pretty neat, my dad is 65 years old, has harvested who knows how many deer in the last 45 years but still has that excitement, that feeling still there. I just wish I had been there to help him drag it out. When I told him that he said " I wish that you had been there in the stand instead of me" I think we both would rather the other be successful.
Thats what it is all about..................

Mark

I got another Franklin County success to share later:
A monster that tried to take out the hunter!


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats to your dad.


----------



## steve19711974 (Nov 12, 2004)

where at on Harrison Bridge Rd.  My mother lives on the same road and I've been hunting pretty hard there for several weeks now.


----------



## marknga (Nov 12, 2004)

Going away from the old land fill, on the right just before the bridge. My folks live on the right across from the new subdivision going up.

Mark


----------



## steve19711974 (Nov 13, 2004)

Tell your dad that i'm hunting about a mile up from the river just across from old landfill.  I've seen 6 small bucks and let them all walk waiting on a good one.  Still think there is another couple of good bucks in the area.  I let a 6 point walk last week that had a spread of 16 or 17 inches.  He'll be a good one next year.  Be sure to post a picture of the 10 point that was killed.  Good luck on the rest of your hunts.


----------



## marknga (Nov 13, 2004)

I got a pic and as soon as I figure out how to resize it to make it fit I'll have it posted. He also has some property that he hunts over on Dollie Phillips Rd. 

Mark


----------



## marknga (Nov 13, 2004)

here is worntrails 10 pt Franklin County Swamp Buck


----------



## steve19711974 (Nov 13, 2004)

tell your dad nice buck and congradulations.  Hope there is still another one in the area left for me lol.


----------



## gabuckeye (Nov 13, 2004)

Great buck!
He sure looks happy to have his hands on that rack.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 19, 2004)

steve19711974 said:
			
		

> Tell your dad that i'm hunting about a mile up from the river just across from old landfill.  I've seen 6 small bucks and let them all walk waiting on a good one.  Still think there is another couple of good bucks in the area.  I let a 6 point walk last week that had a spread of 16 or 17 inches.  He'll be a good one next year.  Be sure to post a picture of the 10 point that was killed.  Good luck on the rest of your hunts.



Steve19711974-------where do you live?   We may be neighbors!  I have only seen 4 bucks this season.  One good 7 or 8 Pt. opening morning,  If  horns aren't out past his ears and with 4 pts or better,  he gets a pass!  If we could get everyone in Franklin County to do this for 3 years, we would have some buster Bucks here for sure!   --  ------Wornout Trails


----------



## Carp (Nov 20, 2004)

Man, you can't beat those old swamp bucks. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## steve19711974 (Nov 21, 2004)

I live in Habersham county but my mother lives in the A frame house just before you get to old landfield on the right.  I've been letting deer walk for about 4 years there but I have never connected on a good one.  Maybe this is my year


----------

